# Forge DV/BOV - Splitter: How do I adjust the settings?



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have the Forge DV/BOV Splitter. I have spent about 30 minutes fooling around with it still on the car and was unable to figure out how to adjust the settings.

I believe there are 2 main settings with a ton in between.
1. Completely Open - Letting all air out.
2. Completely closed - recirculating all air.
3. A ton of click in between 1 and 2 which make it slightly more closed or open.

Does anyone know how to adjust this valve depending on boost levels? I think I need a setting that is good for 17-20psi boost.

Thanks!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Having a having a hard time figuring out why you would need adjustments on a DV....


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Its a DV/BOV - So in otherwords its a Splitter valve... currently my mechanic set it to full recirculation. I want to change it to release a small amount of pressure.

My Mechanic is far from where I live and travel daily. I only make trips to the dealer to have a NEW part or revo update installed.


----------



## TTuned84 (Apr 25, 2011)

Turn the top dial all the way to the left, and for the boost you are running turn it about 22-25 clicks to the right. That should have you tuned fairly well. 

If you need more info go to the forge website and they walk you through how to tune the splitter


----------

